# New guy - Just moved and back in it.



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome back to the ice coast. :thumbsup:

How did you not do any boarding while you were out west? Almost like a wasted opportunity. :dunno:


----------



## calculatedrisk (Dec 16, 2010)

Magnum626 said:


> Welcome back to the ice coast. :thumbsup:
> 
> How did you not do any boarding while you were out west? Almost like a wasted opportunity. :dunno:


Thanks for the welcome. 
When I look back I was escaping the cold. Was all about sand and sun. Did a lot of dune riding at Pismo and Duhmont. Also quite a bit of jetskiing at pyramid lake. Cool place. Lake in the middle of the desert. 

Wish I did do some boarding. I missed out on that for sure. 

Hope you find some snow. :thumbsup:


----------

